# G01fer41ife Bermuda Lawn Journal



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Hello everyone and thank you for the acceptance into this amazing group of lawn gurus! I am new to lawn care and have been researching and trying to determine the best path forward to get my lawn to have the golf course look, thickness, cutting height, and feel. I am really excited to learn from all of you and to be a part of this forum. Now for some back history on the lawn that I inherited:

My wife and I bought this house last March and I had TruGreen coming out to treat my lawn. However, I was not pleased when I found out that I was paying for the entire lawn to be treated and they were only treating the front and side yard. At that they were not getting rid of all of my weeds and my lawn was not getting any thicker. I decided to cancel them after I started to research and get more involved in learning how to properly care for my own lawn.

The house was build and sod was put down in 2007, the house was left empty for almost a year so the lawn was not really treated for a full year before we purchased the home. The grass is a hybrid bermuda with one area that has common bermuda.

I am going to be putting down a granular pre-emergent this weekend once all of the rain is out and the ground has some time to dry. I will be putting down The Andersons Barricade Granular Pre-Emergent.

I am still researching what to do from here but I am currently looking for a company to come in and do my lawn scalp and bag it for me. I am open to any suggestions and advice.

I recently purchased a Toro GM1000 Reel Mower and I have a John Deere E100 riding mower.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

I am in Northwest Alabama in the Shoals Area. Temperature was 60 degrees during both spot treatment and total coverage. It did rain the next day after the total coverage on the back yard (bad planning on my part) but it got to sit on there for almost 24 hours prior to the rain.

Side yard after total coverage treatment on 29 Feb 2020

Front yard after spot treatment on 23 Feb 2020

Front yard after total coverage treatment on 29 Feb 2020

Front yard after total coverage treatment on 29 Feb 2020

Front yard after spot treatment on 23 Feb 2020

Front yard after total coverage treatment on 29 Feb 2020

Back yard after total coverage treatment on 1 Mar 2020

Back yard after total coverage treatment on 1 Mar 2020


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Welcome, nice to have someone else in shoals area on the forum!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

That side and front yard is going to look awesome cut with the GM1000...if that is the plan


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

@coreystooks, Glad to see someone else in the Shoals Area as well. I am in Muscle Shoals and just getting started but excited to see where it leads. Very nice work on the teejet sprayer setup. I am looking to get something like that (prefer to build a walk behind) for my lawn so I don't have to worry with the hose end sprayers (got to do a lot more research on that though.) Will make putting out liquid applications much easier.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

@Bmossin, yes, the plan is to cut it with the GM1000 once I have gotten the hang of that. I will eventually cut a putting green in the back yard but that is on down the line. I have a lot of ridges and holes that I have to fill. The back yard fence used to be concrete blocks and very small so we knocked that down when we bought the house and had someone put in that new fence. That left me with some big holes in the back where the brick columns were.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what this weed is and if the image and 2,4-D will kill this or what I should use to kill this?


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Maybe wild pansy? 2-4D should handle it I would think. I don't have any around to check the label on it. Looking forward to following your progress. In regards to leveling, I'd wait until the grass is actively growing instead of doing it prior to that. It will work it's way up through the sand much quicker and easier if you do it during vigorous growth.


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

g01fer41ife said:


> Can anyone tell me what this weed is and if the image and 2,4-D will kill this or what I should use to kill this?


I've had a lot of luck with this free app I found called "picture this". Basically let's you snap a picture of the weed, tree, shrub etc and it will give you 3-4 options that it thinks it is. It's pretty reliable at least with the common stuff.

I've used it a lot while out walking the dog in the neighborhood. It's helped me get better at ID'ing weeds

Here's a pic from the app of some poa that I took a picture of just to see how well it did.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Brackin4au said:


> Maybe wild pansy? 2-4D should handle it I would think. I don't have any around to check the label on it. Looking forward to following your progress. In regards to leveling, I'd wait until the grass is actively growing instead of doing it prior to that. It will work it's way up through the sand much quicker and easier if you do it during vigorous growth.


Thanks, I would have done it to early. I almost did it this weekend but the stinking rain just will not go away. I want to put it down and give it a little time to settle with me manually watering it instead of a downpour hitting it.



thompwa said:


> g01fer41ife said:
> 
> 
> > 1583367967[/url] user_id=8393]
> ...


I will have to check that out. I have a few that I have not been able to identify and one that looks similar to Dallisgrass but I cannot determine what it is an cannot kill it either. I hit is heavily with 2, 4-D and it stunted it just didn't kill it all the way. Thinking of getting some MSMA to hit it with or something else that is guaranteed to kill it.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Wanted to give everyone an update on where my lawn currently stands. We finally got a break in the rain and I was able to get a local company "Green Clips Lawn Care" to scalp my lawn and remove the clippings. I will say if you are in Northwest Alabama they do a great job and I would highly recommend them! After they were done I still had some daylight left so I went ahead and put down 3 18lb bags of The Anderson's PGF Complete at the recommended bag rate. I snapped some photos as well to mark the progression. I was really expecting a lot more of a mess and to really be able to tell where my low spots were in the lawn. I found a few areas that I will need to level and plan on doing that after it really starts to grow (Thanks @Brackin4au for the tip!) For now though here is where my lawn currently sits and a few photos for documentation and viewing:





















PGF Complete in Spreader 


PGF Complete Coverage Area


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Looking good! It'll be green in no time...


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Finally was able to pick it up today! Paid $150 for it from my cousin who has a lawn company. Any tips on getting it nice and clean before the cutting season fully kicks off? Also in the need to get transport wheels and get a new bed knife if anyone knows a good site to use to order parts?

How do you determine the year it was made? I have the serial numbers of the plate.

Just ordered me some TLF stickers to put on it once I have cleaned it up!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

R&R products for any parts. For transport wheels your best bet would probably getting them from someone on here.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

coreystooks said:


> R&R products for any parts. For transport wheels your best bet would probably getting them from someone on here.


Thanks @coreystooks! I will get on R&R and see what I can find on there. I am really wanting to get it cleaned up before using it. Want to get off to a good clean start. I plan on pressure washing it but want to spray something on it to help loosen everything. Plan on doing a remodel maybe during winter/the off season.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Don't pressure wash it. You'll risk blowing water in sealed areas. Just hose it off with regular hose. Spray some type of degreaser on it, agitate with a brush, and hose it off. I took my transport wheels off when I got mine home, and have only put them on twice, for what it's worth. I only use them to load it in the bed of my truck to take and get sharpened. Other than that, I don't use them, and don't think it's worth the money you'll have to spend to buy some from somebody. Just my opinion though...


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Brackin4au said:


> Don't pressure wash it. You'll risk blowing water in sealed areas. Just hose it off with regular hose. Spray some type of degreaser on it, agitate with a brush, and hose it off. I took my transport wheels off when I got mine home, and have only put them on twice, for what it's worth. I only use them to load it in the bed of my truck to take and get sharpened. Other than that, I don't use them, and don't think it's worth the money you'll have to spend to buy some from somebody. Just my opinion though...


Thank you @Brackin4au I am glad you mentioned not to pressure wash it. I will definitely not do that. I will look for something that will allow me to do as little brush agitation as possible and to get in the hard to reach areas. That's really the only reason I will need the transport wheels is to carry it for maintenance. I found some on here but I have to find the housing where the wheels are installed since they are bent. I don't think I could get a tire on there if I had them right now. Someone at work told me to get some motorcycle cleaner since it is easy on paint and will break up a lot of the caked on stuff.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

"Now Muscle Shoals has got The Swampers,
And they've been known to pick a song or two, (yes they do)
Lord they get me off so much,
They pick me up when I'm feeling blue, now how bout you?" - Sweet Home Alabama

I saw Muscle Shoals, and couldn't help myself. Keep working. The yard is going to be awesome!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

JRS 9572 said:


> "Now Muscle Shoals has got The Swampers,
> And they've been known to pick a song or two, (yes they do)
> Lord they get me off so much,
> They pick me up when I'm feeling blue, now how bout you?" - Sweet Home Alabama
> ...


  :thumbup: If you're ever in the area great music history! Hopeful to have the best yard in the neighborhood. That's my goal at least! Got a lot of learning to do and a lot of stuff to purchase to maintain the lawn and complete the projects that I want. Ready to get the season started and do my first ever Reel Mower cut!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Got some drainage work to do apparently! This was after the storms that past through yesterday.
Backyard:


Backyard Downspout, at least going to get a runoff setup fixed possibly going to route this underground and under the fence with a pop up head:


Front yard, accepting any ideas on how to keep it from washing out my mulch. Thinking of putting up a border and then running some drainage downspout extension to the sidewalk. Would like to split it in two directions but not sure on that yet.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Had this problem in my 1st house 24 years ago. Went to the corner and cut one of the boards on the fence to where there was a 6" gap from the ground to the bottom of the board. It gave the water a much faster escape route. Now that will be brutal if there's ever a neighbor behind you, but that's what they get for building later in the neighborhood.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

JRS 9572 said:


> Had this problem in my 1st house 24 years ago. Went to the corner and cut one of the boards on the fence to where there was a 6" gap from the ground to the bottom of the board. It gave the water a much faster escape route. Now that will be brutal if there's ever a neighbor behind you, but that's what they get for building later in the neighborhood.


I was thinking about doing that but I wanted to put some form of drain cover over the hole to keep cats and other wildlife from easily making it into my back yard.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Just got my stickers in while cleaning up the GM1000! Instantly added to my GM1000!! Enjoying the nice weather and gearing up for the year!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Got my DIY HOC Gauge built yesterday. Almost done curing! Have enough to make 2, but just making the one for now. Got the idea from the HOC Gauge on a Budget post.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Took the GM1000 out for my first cut ever Tuesday. Man is it a big difference than using any rotary mower. I think I have watched every youtube video for @wardconnor, @Ware, and @Reel Low Dad. I need to backlap the reel and I have some 120 grit compound on the way. Looking forward to the season and getting the hang of using the reel mower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! Can't wait to follow your progress!


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

Gotta love reel mowed lawns after a rain. The clipping waves!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Update:

Cut the lawn again on 4 April @ .75 HOC. Took the leaf blower after the clipping waves to disperse them, ran over with rotary mower to pick up as many clippings as possible. Put down some 34-0-0 @ 1.5#/k and spot sanded some low spots in the lawn. Not ready to tackle the entire lawn leveling project yet but that is on my list for next year. Painted stubborn weeds that have survived the 2, 4-D with Glyphosate and hand pulled almost a 5 gallon bucket of POA Annau. Up for any suggestions on ridding my lawn of that pain in the @ss weed.

I got my 120 grit lapping compound in but I am not sure if I need to do this before I replace the bedknife or if it is best to wait until after? I have a few more cuts before I want to replace the bedknife. Also going to test LiquidLawn on a test patch (anyone ever used this?).

Front Yard


Front Yard


Side Yard


LiquidLawn & 120 grit Lapping Compound


34-0-0 Urea Fertilizer I used


Back Yard


POA Annau Invasion


POA Annau Invasion


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Gave the lawn a cut this afternoon before we get some rain today! Cut at .75 in and I'm pretty proud of the way it is turning out so far. It's still early in the season and I'm still learning! I'm still fighting some weeds and definitely fighting POA Annau and I'm just going to let the heat kill all of it off.

Back Yard


Side Yard


Front Yard


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

26-27 April gave my lawn a double cut at .75 HOC. I believe I am going to lower it down to .50 HOC if not definitely going to move it down to .625 HOC. Here are the picture from my last cut. Hopefully going to get a cut on it again today or tomorrow.







Also, Here is the newest addition to my landscaping. Added a bed in the back and removed some dying shrubs and azaleas in the front that were planted with the previous owner.



3 Yellow Day Lillies in the corner and 4 Crimson Fire. Going to come back with either Hostas or something else in front of the Crimson Fire staggering them. I am also going to add in a landscape rock in front of the tree to fill in the space. More work to come in the next few months on flowerbeds.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Looking good! One word of advice... if you plan to drop down to 0.625", you'll want to scalp again at least down to 0.5 or so. Gotta get the stems down lower than your planned maintenance HOC, or it'll never look fully green. Beds look nice too. I like the one in the corner of the back yard.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Brackin4au said:


> Looking good! One word of advice... if you plan to drop down to 0.625", you'll want to scalp again at least down to 0.5 or so. Gotta get the stems down lower than your planned maintenance HOC, or it'll never look fully green. Beds look nice too. I like the one in the corner of the back yard.


That was a new bed, going to be putting one on the other side as well. Will post that one later when I get around to it. Yeah I went ahead and cut it down to .625 to see if I can get some of the weaker spots to green up at .75 HOC. I will determine later on if I want to maintain .625 (more than likely going to since I like the look of the yard after todays cut). If I do that I will take it down to .5 in order to allow for green to grow above the scalped HOC. Should I take it lower than .5 to maintain at .625? I will post pictures tomorrow of the cut from this evening.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Here are pictures for my cut on 30 April. First time ever doing a double strip. I could use any help in getting the spots that are dead from my spot treatments (all done before I found TLF) to fill in and not look so bad. I did take it down to .625 HOC as well.









Picked this new addition to my lawn equipment up the other day for $20 on Facebook Marketplace. All it needed were some screws and wing nuts to hold the handle on. In total got $24 in this spreader. I can't wait to give it a spin on the next fertilizer application.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice find on the spreader! Great deal. Double fat stripes are one of my faves. I think scalping to .5 will be fine to maintain at .625. For this dead spots, you could plug them if you really wanted to. But it should feel in fairly quickly if you keep mowing low and often, and hitting it with fert.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Brackin4au said:


> Nice find on the spreader! Great deal. Double fat stripes are one of my faves. I think scalping to .5 will be fine to maintain at .625. For this dead spots, you could plug them if you really wanted to. But it should feel in fairly quickly if you keep mowing low and often, and hitting it with fert.


I have been hitting it pretty hard with a 46-0-0 usually doing 1.25#/1k every 2 weeks trying to get it to thicken up from recovering it from last year before TLF was discovered. Planning on swapping over to a 15-5-10 every other application. Double stripes are now my favorite cutting method. Will probably cut like that most of the time. Really wanting to cut some diamonds but not there where it will really show the diamonds. Maybe a double cut with extra wide diamonds will work. I will try that sometime. I can't believe the transformation from last year to this year just but cutting low with the GM 1000. I will forever cut low and never go back to rotary as my primary mower.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Start using PGR when it gets going good, and it'll thicken up quite a bit.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Brackin4au said:


> Start using PGR when it gets going good, and it'll thicken up quite a bit.


I have been looking into that and hopefully will be getting a spray rig setup soon. The one that I previously was going to buy for a great deal has fallen through. Trying to come up with a good spray rig with a budget. Thinking of doing a muck cart conversion since I haven't been able to find an 85# used spreader to convert.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

g01fer41ife said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> > Start using PGR when it gets going good, and it'll thicken up quite a bit.
> ...


Was that the Rural King one? A buddy of mine got screwed on that deal as well. Paid for it online and went to pick up in store and they had already given it to somebody else. ??? He's been back and forth for days with them about making it right...


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Brackin4au said:


> g01fer41ife said:
> 
> 
> > Brackin4au said:
> ...


Yeah, I have been back and forth with them as well. They said I can order it online and have it shipped to my house for $250 but they said the item was discontinued and that was why it was $60. Finally just gave up on it. Trying to find another option.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Lawn update, still maintaining .625 HOC. Sprayed POA A and yellow nutsedge with Outrider. I used 0.8 grams/2 gallons of water. Also picked up some sand and did some spot leveling. I finally got my 10x12 shed in and the yard was rutted up when they delivered the shed.

Shed (Wishing now I would have gotten the 10x16)


Built some ramps to load and unload mowers (Not a carpenter by any means)


Got my riding mower in and hung my spreader. Going to build a shelf for all of my lawn fert and granular products.


Ramps fit nicely and going to add some eyelet screws and a bungee strap for safety if little man is ever in the shed.


Back yard (you can see where they drove around and I spot filled with sand)


Side yard


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You're really fortunate that you found a service that can scalp your lawn, whilst you enjoy watching them from the comfort of your home  I've learned that spot treating with herbicides really left some undesired stripes/spots in my lawn when it was greening up. I'd rather broadcast, to maybe catch some of the ones that weren't quite visible yet, but would be after treatment. That way I don't have spots all over the lawn.

I think you're on track for a great looking lawn in a month!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Colonel K0rn said:


> You're really fortunate that you found a service that can scalp your lawn, whilst you enjoy watching them from the comfort of your home  I've learned that spot treating with herbicides really left some undesired stripes/spots in my lawn when it was greening up. I'd rather broadcast, to maybe catch some of the ones that weren't quite visible yet, but would be after treatment. That way I don't have spots all over the lawn.
> 
> I think you're on track for a great looking lawn in a month!


Thanks @Colonel K0rn, I was looking for someone to scalp it since I didn't have a means to bag my clippings and didn't want to spend all day out there raking up clippings. Yeah, the spot spraying I did when it was dormant was prior to discovering TLF so I learned my lesson on spraying to much during the dormant season and they are slowly starting to recover but it is taking a while. I am working on getting a diy boom sprayer done so I can do a broadcast spray every time to prevent doing what I did this year. I will only spot spray for the stragglers once I have the new setup done. I can't wait to see how it turns out once the weather is more consistent. Had mid 30 nights the past few nights so that didn't help anything.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

It has been a few weeks since I have posted, had a lot going on and trying to get several projects done both inside and outside the house. Hopefully going to have plenty of pictures coming up with new flowerbed work, update on shed work, etc. Since my last post I have sprayed Outrider(Certainty) to kill Yellow Nutsedge and POA Annua. I sprayed the back yard on the first go around since it is the main area where I had a ton of POA Annua. It is almost all gone now but I am now fighting a totally new beast so any suggestions of how to kill that will be greatly appreciated. Picked up 32oz of MSMA from a co-worker and looking to get some TNEX and Celsius in the near future. Front yard from my Memorial Day morning mow.

This is a picture of the new weed (I am thinking and worried that it is crabgrass since I was late on my pre-em this spring) that I am facing in the back yard. It is literally taking over once I got the POA Annua under control.


Memorial Day Morning Mow (front yard)


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Got an evening mow in since there was a break in the rain! Had do do a double cut. Think it is time to get some PGR and a new Bedknife! Still got some spots that are still filling in and finding new low areas every time it rains it seems.



Where the POA Annua used to be after spraying with Outrider



When stripping is constantly on your mind hahahaha (wife said only you would do this!)


----------



## AUspicious (Apr 16, 2020)

I put a new bedknife on my JD220B a few months ago. Toward the end of last summer, I ran into an ICV access box that was sitting a little higher than the ground. I was not a happy camper. But I can really tell a difference with the new one. The cut quality seems really good, and I haven't had to backlap since replacing it. I should have some PGR arriving in the next few days. My grass is out of control! I'm looking forward to getting rid of the seed heads and not cutting as often.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

AUspicious said:


> I put a new bedknife on my JD220B a few months ago. Toward the end of last summer, I ran into an ICV access box that was sitting a little higher than the ground. I was not a happy camper. But I can really tell a difference with the new one. The cut quality seems really good, and I haven't had to backlap since replacing it. I should have some PGR arriving in the next few days. My grass is out of control! I'm looking forward to getting rid of the seed heads and not cutting as often.


I think it is about time to replace my bedknife since the cut quality is getting a little worse. I am not sure on that yet since we have had so much rain but I plan on doing a cut tomorrow morning before I spray to kill the new weeds in the back and before my first ever PGR application. I still have to order the new bedknife since I ordered the wrong one the first go around and had to send it back. I also will be investing in a bedknife screw bit since I have not been able to find an alternate solution. I did get a hand impact wrench from the suggestions on another forum to assist with getting the old screws out in order to put new ones in with the new bedknife.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes im not the only one that does stripes when vacuuming


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Buffalolawny said:


> Yes im not the only one that does stripes when vacuuming


I'm glad I'm not the only one who has done something like that 😂 I have to work on my lines though!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

This morning I cut my front yard and had to do a double cut due to the seed heads just being stubborn and not cutting! I picked up some T-NEX from @coreystooks thanks again for hooking me up! I sprayed the back yard to kill existing weeds. Also got my front flower bed finished finally and now only one more bed to go in the back but have to wait another few weeks.

Front yard double wide diamonds (wish I would have taken it after it was cut, the sun was perfect and you could see the diamonds)


Hostas, Emerald Green, Red Canna Lillies and day lillies.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Looks awesome man can't wait to see how it'll look as the season progresses.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Love the progress!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Got a mow in yesterday afternoon at .75 HOC. It is getting more dense every now and getting ready to add PGR this weekend to help with mowing and push lateral growth. Total neighbor domination going on right now.

After mow last night double cut to get seed heads:


Picture from this morning showing my lawn up to my neighbors:


Picture from this morning when leaving for work:


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

So, I did a thing yesterday afternoon and cut my lawn down to .5 HOC since we were supposed to get a few days of rain and I wanted to cut all of the seed heads off before putting down PGR. Since then still zero rain but it is looking promising for today to have rain. Gotta love when the forecast doesn't do what it says it is going to do.

Side Yard


Clippings from 1 week of cutting (time for PGR? I think so!)


Front yard


Had to add a golf ball in the mix


Front yard


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Cut this morning at 0.4375 HOC and sprayed my first ever application of PGR at 0.25 oz per 1000 sq ft. Excited to see how it works!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Amazing progress. Looks awesome.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@g01fer41ife Did you mix in any iron or just go straight pgr?


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

coreystooks said:


> @g01fer41ife Did you mix in any iron or just go straight pgr?


I did a testing with some fertilome liquid iron in the back and side. The front I mixed in liquid lawn. Trying to see if I will get different results. I couldn't find a gallon of iron anywhere local so going to have to find out what I should use.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

I got quite a bit of bronzing with mine in some areas but most of it is super dark green, I used main event dry iron but when I run out I'm going to try ferromec ac.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

coreystooks said:


> I got quite a bit of bronzing with mine in some areas but most of it is super dark green, I used main event dry iron but when I run out I'm going to try ferromec ac.


Yeah, I was looking for some liquid but might have to go powder. Have you had luck with main event? How far does a 3# bag go for you? I'll have to look into ferromec ac. Wife is going to be happy if I don't have to cut as often. I will say though I'm enjoying the sub .5 HOC! Finally ordered a new bedknife so getting ready to finally replace that! And definitely worked on a sprayer slowly! Going to get parts over time and build it during the off season.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

I get 2 applications per bag so that's why I'm looking for something a little more economical for larger properties.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

coreystooks said:


> I get 2 applications per bag so that's why I'm looking for something a little more economical for larger properties.


Yeah I looked up that ferromec ac and that looks like what I am looking for. Probably going to buy me some this week.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

I finally found me a used spreader that will be the base of my sprayer build. It has a lot of surface rust so I took as much off of that as I could with a wire brush and then gave it 2 coats of rustoleum spray paint and replace all nut, bolts, and washers. I removed the lever that sets the spreader since I will not be using it as a spreader. I have to figure out if I want to try and leave the hopper on and find a tank that will sit down inside it or if I want to remove it. If I remove it I will have to figure out how to get the boom secured to the spreader without having the hopper and following @wardconnor build as a base for mine. Once I find the tank I will begin buying the parts to build the sprayer. This is not going to be a fast build however I cannot wait to get it done. Pump backpack spraying my lawn takes forever and I am whooped after I am done.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@g01fer41ife Here's a source for some tanks, https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=958&parentcatid=838

I think northern tool sells some as well.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks, if I am going to be spraying every week to 2 weeks I am going to have get this project going that is for sure!!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

First cut in a week after spraying PGR barely took any off! Firm believer in this stuff!! Getting ready for my wife to have a get together next week!

Front yard


Side yard


Side yard


Back yard


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

g01fer41ife said:


> First cut in a week after spraying PGR barely took any off! Firm believer in this stuff!! Getting ready for my wife to have a get together next week!
> 
> Front yard
> 
> ...


Beautiful Stripes & Flat! 👌🏼


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks @Don_Bass!! Not yet to the level of half the guys on here but I'm trying to get there one day!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@g01fer41ife Did you ever get that new bedknife on? Was wondering if it fixed that issue we talked about


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

coreystooks said:


> @g01fer41ife Did you ever get that new bedknife on? Was wondering if it fixed that issue we talked about


Not yet, bedknife just got delivered yesterday. Still in the box. Going to try and get it on in the next 2 weeks. Waiting on bit now.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Man that is looking great!


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

Looking great! This is my first season using PGR as well. I finally get what all the buzz is about. I saw almost instant suppression. Hoping I can see a more lateral growth As I keep it up but not sure at what point to really expect that.

Are you using the greenskeeper app to track your application? Buddy of mine got me using it. A little confusing at first.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

thompwa said:


> Looking great! This is my first season using PGR as well. I finally get what all the buzz is about. I saw almost instant suppression. Hoping I can see a more lateral growth As I keep it up but not sure at what point to really expect that.
> 
> Are you using the greenskeeper app to track your application? Buddy of mine got me using it. A little confusing at first.


Yes, I am now using it as well thanks to the suggestion from @Redtwin! Got to apply again this weekend to maintain suppression.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Put down my second application of PGR today and started working on my spray rig. Took the hopper off the old spreader and getting it ready for a fresh coat of spray paint. Picked up a 10 gallon tank at NorthernTool, got it home and realized there are no holes on the bottom to mount it to the spreader so I will have to figure that one out. I could use straps but would like to see if I can mount it permanently without leaks for a cleaner look. Will probably start a sprayer build post when I get going to document the build.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I absolutely love to watch these transformations from average rotary mow to reel. Fantastic work!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you @MasterMech! It has been a lot of work but worth it all. Still got a long way to go to get it where I really want it but we are getting there!


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Great looking lawn, its fun to scroll through and see the hard work put into it.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Two_Rivers said:


> Great looking lawn, its fun to scroll through and see the hard work put into it.


It has been a fun journey so far! I have a long way to go and a lot to learn but this is such a great place to do that!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Got a cut in on the side and back after the rain this afternoon. Hopefully get to cut the front tomorrow since the forecast is calling for rain the next few days. Had a little mud pull up in the back when cutting it, should go away with the showers this evening.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

I was able to get a cut in on on the front yard just before the storms hit last night. We got almost 3 inches of rain over night.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

Just want to note that I am a big fan of Ferromec AC. It comes in a 2.5 gallon jug so it should last a while as well! Great looking yard!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

bradleymichael said:


> Just want to note that I am a big fan of Ferromec AC. It comes in a 2.5 gallon jug so it should last a while as well! Great looking yard!


Thank you, I am not there yet but hopefully one day competing with some of these guys for LOM. Yeah @coreystooks has mentioned it. I was looking into it. I plan on ordering some once I am done with my sprayer build (all my money going towards finishing it.)


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Sprayed PGR again today @.25oz per 1k, according to GREENSkeeper it was almost time. Hopefully one of the last times I have to lug this backpack sprayer around the lawn!


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

g01fer41ife said:


> bradleymichael said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to note that I am a big fan of Ferromec AC. It comes in a 2.5 gallon jug so it should last a while as well! Great looking yard!
> ...


I'm convinced some of the lawns on here are fake! Haha. Just kidding.... sort of.

I will note too that I purchased my first bottle of Ferromec AC from DoMyOwn and when I received it, the bottle was leaking and I contacted them. They sent out a brand new bottle! Superior customer service


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

bradleymichael said:


> g01fer41ife said:
> 
> 
> > bradleymichael said:
> ...


It's been sitting in my cart on my account with them for a few weeks. Just had my focus on building this sprayer. It takes up a lot more time than I planned.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Got a cut in on Monday, having some spurge problems so I am getting ready to target that once I find out what to use against it, nutsedge, and I have another weed that I am not really sure what it is yet. I will post a picture of it later to see if a Celsius/Certainty combo will take care of it. Here are the shots of my cut on Monday.


----------

